# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  High-end solution for storing TPE dolls for weeks without pressure points

## qiouxdoll

Since *TPE sex doll* is very sensitive to bad storage and has deformation, what measures must be taken to offset it.

Therefore, the idea falls on a memory of the entire area, which can be said to be a specific shape.
As a result, the weight is distributed in only a few grams per square centimeter.

The production of such a sofa is not difficult. It has a span like shipbuilding.
Then cover with 3mm MDF.


Then, the first is to get the shape, put the doll on the abdomen, and transfer the outline to the template. This is what it looks like. But be careful now; this line is not a measure of completion, because 4 cm of foam must still be deducted here. Otherwise, it will not work. This can be simply drawn parallel to the line and then the span can be sawed. 45 cm wide, 4 pieces is enough. Once this is done, the version will be glued and nailed. These curves have a width of 1 cm to 30 cm depending on the intensity of the curve to obtain a curve. Things like this: Look like this from the bottom. Through the bow and arrow, the structure itself is stable.

----------

